# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  hcm-Cần đổi servo lấy spindle 1.5kw

## chetaocnc

xong thanks anh em

----------


## thuhanoi

Đổi 

(hình minh họa)
Đã xử dụng chơi chơi ít thôi

----------


## chetaocnc

> Đổi 
> 
> (hình minh họa)
> Đã xử dụng chơi chơi ít thôi


con này tính sao anh ăn gỗ tốt luôn phải k anh em k rành vụ này lắm đang tính chế con máy đầu tay :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Gỗ nhôm chơi ok
(Đầu cắt ER16 Đã dùng chạy chừng 3 mét vuông bề mặt gỗ làm tranh, 1 khung máy CNC nhôm dày 15mm, 1 mặt trống đồng bằng đồng kích thước 300x300mm, một ít mạch in  :Big Grin:  he he)

----------


## chetaocnc

> Gỗ nhôm chơi ok
> (Đầu cắt ER16 Đã dùng chạy chừng 3 mét vuông bề mặt gỗ làm tranh, 1 khung máy CNC nhôm dày 15mm, 1 mặt trống đồng bằng đồng kích thước 300x300mm, một ít mạch in  he he)


con này có biến tần luôn không anh

----------


## Nam CNC

post bài đúng chổ nha chủ thớt , trong mục mua bán có mục trao đổi , nhớ xem kĩ trước khi post.

Nhờ mod đưa về đúng chổ nha.

----------


## chetaocnc

> post bài đúng chổ nha chủ thớt , trong mục mua bán có mục trao đổi , nhớ xem kĩ trước khi post.
> 
> Nhờ mod đưa về đúng chổ nha.


cảm ơn bác em sơ ý quá k đọc kĩ

----------


## thuhanoi

> con này có biến tần luôn không anh


Hi, quảng cáo chút thôi chứ thấy bác bán bộ đó rồi mua spindle hay hơn chứ. Đổi mình bác hẹm chi  :Big Grin: 
Của mình đang xài cái biến tần 750W kéo nó, lười quá để nguyên vậy chơi vì nó cũng ổn, chạy cả ngày khi khắc gỗ  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

> Hi, quảng cáo chút thôi chứ thấy bác bán bộ đó rồi mua spindle hay hơn chứ. Đổi mình bác hẹm chi 
> Của mình đang xài cái biến tần 750W kéo nó, lười quá để nguyên vậy chơi vì nó cũng ổn, chạy cả ngày khi khắc gỗ


tính giá trị tương đối rẻ ra rồi tính thôi anh mục đích của em là làm sao đôi bên cùng có lợi thôi anh xem bộ này nhé 200w tỏque 0.7N.m 3000rpm

Đính kèm 24481

----------

